# Had some more fun today!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

First I made a composition notebook cover.








The pattern is IJ882 Composition Cover from Indygo Junction.
It's got a place for pens and business cards.









Then I made an eyeglasses case, a free pattern download from Sew4Home.

















Lots of fun and a great use of scrap fabrics and batting!


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

Super cute, The notebook cover is something I have been meaning to make for myself, Yours is so cute I am now inspired


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Both are really nice. You've been one busy beaver these days!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Both are very nice.....
Love Them !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

THanks! FInally finished quilting a top I started earlier this year and had to frog... will post pictures tomorrow. It feels SO good to be sewing!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love the colors!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very well done.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Job!!


----------

